# "New" Klein bender w/ Orange Handle



## Ross (May 17, 2008)

Has anyone used these new Klein benders with the orange handle? I do not know if the head is any different than the older benders with the yellow handles.

At work the company mostly has the Klein yellow-handled benders, and they drive me nuts. They seem wobbly on the ground and there is sometimes a bit of play depending on the bender, some of which may be caused by wear/misuse.

The 1/2" bender I have currently is Ideal, which I enjoy just fine - but I would like to purchase a 3/4". However, Home Depot seemed to replace their Ideal benders with these new orange-handled Klein benders. I am wondering how they compare to each other, and if I should give the Klein bender a shot, or if I should just go out of my way to pick up an Ideal or a maybe a Greenlee. 

If anyone has had any experience with them, please post.

Thank you for your time.

Bender w/ Handle:
http://www.service.kleintools.com/c...RMS+KD01YYCTN(P0020):1+KD01YYPRD(A0150):56207


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

If you want to stick with ideal - lowes picked them up, so they should have at least 3 sizes of ideal benders.

~Matt


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

I believe this is a more economical version with a less expensive cast aluminum head. Ideal did the same thing with theirs. I like the klein/appleton/ideal "benfield" heads. They are iron. I understand the cheaper alum. heads don't do too well when dropped on concrete.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

its a matter of time before money causes tool companys to make stuff out of plastic in order to save money. i dont understand why companies wont stick to the way they been makng tools for the last 100 years. people want quality not crap with a klein name on it. the m klein and sons nutdrivers were tanks compared to the new klein tools nutdrivers.

there needs to be an american company that still makes quality tools built to last forever


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> its a matter of time before money causes tool companys to make stuff out of plastic in order to save money. i dont understand why companies wont stick to the way they been makng tools for the last 100 years. people want quality not crap with a klein name on it. the m klein and sons nutdrivers were tanks compared to the new klein tools nutdrivers.
> 
> there needs to be an american company that still makes quality tools built to last forever


There is. Buy the SnapOn hollow shaft nutdrivers under the OEM name of "Williams" and you'll get them for pennies on the dollar. I think the nutdriver set is less than 40 dollars.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

I needed to buy a 1/2" and 3/4" for new guy. I stopped at HD because I saw the new orange Klein benders once before. After a quick evaluation, I decided it was an inferior product to the real McCoy. I then bought both new ones at the supply house, for about the same price as the orange ones at HD.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

For some reason I first read the topic as "new klein BLENDER."

I know they make a set of barbeque utensils, and a bottle opener, but blenders? :laughing:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

black & decker went from maker of some of the best power tools for the professional to coffee pots and popcorn machines. dewalt stuff is crap compared to the old B&D tools. getting off topic a little. sorry.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

great...i just picked one of these up in a pinch the other day...looks like I shouldn't expect much from it....


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ross said:


> Home Depot seemed to replace their Ideal benders with these new orange-handled Klein benders.


 Maybe Homedepot got rid of the ideal benders because they were the color of Lowes.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Ross.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

If it was me I would stick with the Ideal benders.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The Klein benders use the Benfield markings just as the Ideal ones do. There is no functional difference. 

As for iron vs. aluminum, that really depends on how much bending you do. I have the aluminum ones because I rarely bend pipe. But for a large job where employees are going to be abusing the bender, then iron is the way to go.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

William1978 over 2000 posts. Only 7999 to go.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

klein sells benders that are better than the orange ones at home depot. there called aerohead. i think they have a red handle. they say they are 50% stronger than iron and lighter. 

personally i dont care if the bender is lighter i just dont want it to break

tool companies need to get back to there roots and start producing quality tools. im willing to pay extra for a tool that doesnt break.

im a klein tools fanatic because they are US made tools and have a good name. the quality of them is alright but obviously not the best. the philips screwdriver is a piece of junk. i wonder if the journeyman screwdrivers are better


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> klein sells benders that are better than the orange ones at home depot. there called aerohead. i think they have a red handle. they say they are 50% stronger than iron and lighter.


HD sells aerohead.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

CFL said:


> HD sells aerohead.


 i thought the ones they had were cast aluminum


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

ralpha494 said:


> William1978 over 2000 posts. Only 7999 to go.


 :clap:


----------

